# PC für Arma 3 aufrüsten (CPU frage)



## CmeeTwipsters (14. Juni 2016)

*PC für Arma 3 aufrüsten (CPU frage)*

Hallo ich möchte um mehr FPS in Arma 3 zu haben meinen PC etwas ausbessern

Das AMD für Arma im allgemeinen nicht wirklich top ist musste ich leider schon feststellen

*hier mal eben meine Daten meines PC´s:*

*Mainboard:* ASUSTeK M5A8L-WUSB3 Socket AM3+

*Prozessor:* AMD FX(tm)-6100 Six-Core Processor 3.30 GHz derzeit auf 3.80GHz übertaktet 

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 16GB DDR3

*Grafikkarte:* Nvidia Geforce GTX960 4GB Version

*System:* Win 7 64Bit

*Festplatte:* SSD 120GB und als Slave 1TB HDD

im Endeffekt ist bei mir derzeit das größte Problem das ich in z.B. Arma 3 King of the hill 1944 nur mit unter 20 FPS ausßerhalb der Städte und innerhalb mit 7 FPS rumkrebse und das ist nicht Spielbar 

Games wie GTA V, Witcher 3 etc laufen alle auf Ultra

hatte mir überlegt einen gebrauchten Intel I5 für unter 100€ zu holen :/ da ich derzeit etwas blank bin und es auch nur zum überbrücken für 5-6 monate wäre und es würde mir schon reichen wenn es wenigstens dauerhaft 30 FPS hätte

es wäre schön wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet

mfg chris


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2016)

Ein Core i5, wenn es nicht ein uralter ist, sondern eher einer der i5-2000er Generation aufwärts, wäre da sicherlich schon ein guter Vorteil, der soll dann sogar besser in Arma3 sein als ein Achtkern-AMD. 

Aber du brauchst dann natürlich auch ein neues Mainboard, und Sockel 1155 oder 1150, damit du dein RAM behalten kannst. Und ob es je nach Einstellungen und vor allem vlt auch MODs wirklich über 30 FPS bleibt, kann man nicht versprechen.


----------



## svd (14. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es sich, nur für ARMA3, welches bekanntlich sch...lecht optimiert ist, lohnt. 

Im Mehrspielermodus hängt die Performance ja auch direkt vom Server und der Internetleitung ab.

Hast du denn schon versucht, die Grafikeinstellungen zu optimieren? (Vor allem die Sichtweite zu reduzieren, auf 2km, heißt's doch allgemein?)
Stell einfach mal auf "hässlich" und beobachte die FPS.


----------



## CmeeTwipsters (14. Juni 2016)

@herbboy ja dachte auch so an einen I5 3470 bloß kenne ich mich mit Intel mal gar nicht aus ^^ (wie bei Radeon)

@svd ja eig lohnt das nicht für ein spiel da gebe ich dir recht aber ich suchte eig nix anderes mehr 

habe die grafik schon auf das absolute min geschraubt und da habe ich 7 FPS xD du willst nicht wissen wie es ist wenn ich die hochdreh
;D


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2016)

CmeeTwipsters schrieb:


> @herbboy ja dachte auch so an einen I5 3470 bloß kenne ich mich mit Intel mal gar nicht aus ^^ (wie bei Radeon)


 Da brauchst du halt ein Mainboard Sockel 1155. Hast du denn 4x4GB oder 2x8GB, mit denen du auf 16GB kommst?


----------



## icke992 (12. Juli 2016)

Hi,
ich wollte den Thread noch einmal aufgreifen, da ich genau das selbe Anliegen verfolge.
Wie gesagt geht es mir nur um mehr Fps in Arma.

Habe eine Radeon R9 270, 8GB DDR3, und einen i3 4160.

Ich hatte mir überlegt einen i5 4460 zu holen. 
Die Frage ist nur ob es sich "sehbar" lohnt?


----------



## svd (12. Juli 2016)

ARMA3 ist wirklich mies optimiert. Ein i5 könnte sich lohnen, persönlich würde ich aber schätzen, dass der höhere Takt deines i3 die fehlenden "echten" Threads
sogar wieder wett macht und du kaum einen konsistent höheren FPS-Zuwachs bekämst, bzw. kaum einen zweistelligen.

Vlt. verkaufst du deine 270 für ca. 70-90€, je nach Modell, und holst dir stattdessen eine gebrauchte GTX970 für ca. 220€?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

Das ist echt schwer zu sagen, ob da ein i5 mehr bringt, als wenn du das Geld in eine bessere Grafikkarte stecken  würdest...  allerdings ist es aktuell sowieso ein "guter" Zeitpunkt, nen i5-4460 zu holen. NOCH gibt es genug Sockel 1150-CPUs , und der 4460 kostet aktuell 170€, hat damit ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis als der neuere quasi gleichschnelle i5-6500 für Sockel 1151, der 30e mehr kostet. Es kann halt sein, weil Sockel 1150 so langsam ausläuft, dass du zB in nem halben Jahr deutlich mehr für den 4460 zahlen musst.

Das heißt: da eine bessere CPU langfrsitig sowieso nicht verkehrt wäre und aktuell grad attraktiv im Preis wäre, würdest du da nichts falsch machen, wenn du den 4460 holst, bevor er deutlich teurer wird.

 All das mit den Preisen natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, dass du neu und nicht gebraucht kaufen willst.


ABER ob das bei dem Spiel wirklich viel bringt, ist wiederum schwer zu sagen.


----------



## golani79 (12. Juli 2016)

ArmA 3 profitiert meines Wissens nach mehr von einer starken CPU, als einer besseren GPU.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> ArmA 3 profitiert meines Wissens nach mehr von einer starken CPU, als einer besseren GPU.


 ja, aber wenn man nur eine R9 270 hat...? Reicht die Karte denn?


----------



## svd (12. Juli 2016)

Optimal wäre wohl ein übertakteter i5. 

Aber vlt auch mal Tuning Guides für die Grafik suchen und Sichtweite, etc. ein wenig herunterschrauben?


----------



## golani79 (12. Juli 2016)

Bei den AMD Karten kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Vlt am besten mal ein paar Benchmarks von ArmA 3 ansehen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Bei den AMD Karten kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Vlt am besten mal ein paar Benchmarks von ArmA 3 ansehen.


 also, die ist zwischen einer GTX 750 Ti und GTX 960, kommt knapp an eine GTX 760 ran.


----------



## icke992 (12. Juli 2016)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten!

Ich weiß nicht ob ich den i5 übertakten könnte mit meinem Mainboard? (Asus B85 Pro)
Ansonsten hört sich Herbboy's Empfehlung schon gut an.
Ich würde dann evtl. zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt dieses Jahr eine bessere Graka nachrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2016)

icke992 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich den i5 übertakten könnte mit meinem Mainboard? (Asus B85 Pro)  .


 nee, erstens geht das mit dem Board nicht und zweitens kann man nur eine CPU mit K hinter der Modellnummer sinnvoll übertakten


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2016)

Hm .. hatte damals ne GTX 780 mit nem i7 3770 - da lief es eigentlich ganz gut (natürlich nicht mit vollen Details) 

Wenn die AMD Karte an ne 760 rankommt, dann sollte denke ich, schon was drinn sein damit.

Was ich jetzt auch noch so gelesen habe, sollte die eigentlich auch reichen, wenn die CPU gut is. 

Also wär ein guter i5 sicher nicht verkehrt. Weiß grad nicht, wie es momentan preis- / leistungstechnisch im Unterschied zu den i7 aussieht.


Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------

